# Tits or Ass: The age-old question.



## Motherboard (Jan 14, 2016)

Simple enough question, which many disagree on.

Which do you love more and why?


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## RP 520 (Jan 14, 2016)

Boobs because I don't know, that's just my preference, I guess something something brain wiring something.


----------



## SolidusChris (Jan 14, 2016)

Its all about the booty.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll just drop this here


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Hanamura (Jan 14, 2016)

Titties all the way


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 14, 2016)

Tits come first for me.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 14, 2016)

Boobs.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jan 14, 2016)

TGTFO just saying.


----------



## exball (Jan 14, 2016)

Ass.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 14, 2016)

Tits forever.


----------



## Halberd Sonichu (Jan 14, 2016)

Spoiler: the answer is simple


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 15, 2016)

Asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. A big asssssssssssssssssssssss and thick thighssssssssssss.

(Holy shit, me and @Hat agree on something).


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 15, 2016)

Booty. Just be real with yourself for a moment and admit that booty is superior.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Jan 15, 2016)

¿Porque no los dos?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 15, 2016)

Where's the "Great Personality" choice?


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 15, 2016)

Valiant said:


> Where's the "Great Personality" choice?


Actually this leads to a good question. Who has a better personality? Girls with nice tits or girls with nice ass?


----------



## MalWart (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Tookie (Jan 15, 2016)

Dat ass.


----------



## Mark Corrigan (Jan 15, 2016)

Face and legs.


----------



## Wildchild (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't have any opinion on this topic, but I just posted this to say hi.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 15, 2016)

Wildchild said:


> I don't have any opinion on this topic, but I just posted this to say hi.


Hey could you do me a favor? @Connor Bible is planning to chop his dick off because he cannot feel anything anymore. Can you write him a nice softcore @Molly Ringwald roleplay and add it to his thread so he can read it?

Thank you for our time.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 15, 2016)

Both?


----------



## Wildchild (Jan 15, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Hey could you do me a favor? @Connor Bible is planning to chop his dick off because he cannot feel anything anymore. Can you write him a nice softcore @Molly Ringwald roleplay and add it to his thread so he can read it?
> 
> Thank you for our time.



Don't worry, I'm working to resolve this conflict.


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 15, 2016)

Added options for both and other, you greedy sons of bitches.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 15, 2016)

Boobs.

I never matured past 13


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 15, 2016)

Boobs.

I want my own boobs. t_t


----------



## exball (Jan 15, 2016)

The ass men are winning, we're taking over.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 15, 2016)

KatsuKitty said:


> Boobs.
> 
> I want my own boobs. t_t



You can have mine, I kind of hate them


----------



## cukurcuka (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## nyess (Jan 15, 2016)

We all know what the true answer is



Spoiler



@$$


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 15, 2016)

Where is the peen option?


----------



## Save Goober (Jan 15, 2016)

Titties


----------



## Globe (Jan 15, 2016)

I kinda feel like the only way to answer this honestly is to consider having the best of one, but pretty much none of the other. That being said, ass. I can deal with a totally flat chest, but I can't deal with a totally flat ass.


----------



## Yamyam (Jan 16, 2016)

I love both but I like boobs a bit more.
there is just something about huge tits  that get me every time.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jan 16, 2016)

Ass


----------



## ASoulMan (Jan 16, 2016)

*[obligatory autistic tumblr asexuality comment]*


----------



## Elijah (Jan 16, 2016)

Peen


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 17, 2016)

Tits are gross and women should be ashamed of having them.


----------



## admiral (Jan 17, 2016)

Anyone can be born with or pay for a set of titties. A great ass requires work, dedication, and squats.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jan 17, 2016)

Spoiler: a convincing argument from the other side


----------



## Marvin (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm pretty sure like 90% of all ambition I have in life is fueled by ass. Assssss.

Heh, also, one time we asked Chris if he was an ass man or a tit man, and he thought for a moment and said: I'm a face man.

'kay


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 31, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I'm pretty sure like 90% of all ambition I have in life is fueled by ass. Assssss.
> 
> Heh, also, one time we asked Chris if he was an ass man or a tit man, and he thought for a moment and said: I'm a face man.
> 
> 'kay


What are your thoughts on Chris' ass?


----------



## DangerousGas (Dec 31, 2016)

It's a brave man that motorboats an arse. 

Regardless, my vote rests on 'both'


----------



## IrishScumfuck (Dec 31, 2016)

Its obviously legs and ass, a nice fat ass on a pair of thunder thighs with an hourglass figure and perky little titties you uncultured swine 

I bet you boobians would cum instantly if you even got to feel 
a fatbag


----------



## Overcast (Dec 31, 2016)

I like a girl with a fine booty.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 31, 2016)

Both.
If a woman has both she's a goddess.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jan 1, 2017)

admiral said:


> Anyone can be born with or pay for a set of titties. A great ass requires work, dedication, and squats.


I'm no race realist, I'm as left as they come but even I admit black girls butts just seem to be shaped differently than other races. So no, you're wrong.


----------



## IrishScumfuck (Jan 1, 2017)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> I'm no race realist, I'm as left as they come but even I admit black girls butts just seem to be shaped differently than other races. So no, you're wrong.


Why are you sexually objectyfing homo negroids you bigot


----------



## CaptainKidd (Jan 1, 2017)

Tits aren't a deal breaker for me, they don't have to be big, but a big ass is a must have.


----------



## sapir&worf (Jan 1, 2017)

Tits with the caveat that small tits are better than large ones. Looks good in porn, impractical in bed. Take it from me.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jan 1, 2017)

But in all seriousness a girl with a big ass is all you ever need in life.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jan 1, 2017)

Both are good, in my opinion. But of course, there is such a thing as too much in both categories. If you want an example, just look at Deviantart.


----------



## Brandobaris (Jan 1, 2017)

Is it possible to have too much of a good thing?  I'll leave that up to you.



Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## admiral (Jan 1, 2017)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> I'm no race realist, I'm as left as they come but even I admit black girls butts just seem to be shaped differently than other races. So no, you're wrong.


True, but working out improves the shape. A muscular butt is firmer than one that's just fat.


----------



## Funnybone (Jan 1, 2017)

draw nips on the ass


----------



## Zoobles (Jan 1, 2017)

Tits n' Ass


----------



## Brandobaris (Jan 1, 2017)

IrishScumfuck said:


> Its obviously legs and ass, a nice fat ass on a pair of thunder thighs with an hourglass figure and perky little titties you uncultured swine
> 
> I bet you boobians would cum instantly if you even got to feel
> a fatbag


----------



## WonkeyDong (Jan 1, 2017)

I will go with ass, simply due to the fantastic speech given in prison school


----------



## WEEDle (Jan 1, 2017)

Ass because you can fuck it.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm gonna side with tittays for this one, big or small.

So what would be the female/gay equivalent of this question?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 1, 2017)

SHE THICC


----------



## millais (Jan 1, 2017)

Anchuent Christory said:


> I'm gonna side with tittays for this one, big or small.
> 
> So what would be the female/gay equivalent of this question?


prolly pectorals and glutes


----------



## Funnybone (Jan 1, 2017)

WEEDle said:


> Ass because you can fuck it.


check your penis privilege


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 1, 2017)

what if instead of an ass there were tits there


----------



## Mimic (Jan 1, 2017)

In the words of Kenichiro Takaki:


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Jan 1, 2017)

For me, it's the whole woman, so both. Big does not mean better, but tone, shape, texture, so on matter. My girl is more booty and legs though, and I'm not complaining.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## fishercat (Jan 2, 2017)

There's no option for pecs, . I guess I'm gonna have to say (men's) asses then. Can't a woman have a few more options here?


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Jan 3, 2017)

Ass for days, fam.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jan 4, 2017)

The face overrides everything, in my opinion. Neither the perfect tits nor the perfect ass will help much if someone is ugly af.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jan 4, 2017)

I like a nice stomach 



Spoiler


----------



## Spudnik (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Savryc (Jan 5, 2017)

Ass for days, you oedipus auts can gtfo.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 6, 2017)

Is everyone in this thread Brazilian or something


----------



## circé (Jan 6, 2017)

Excuse me, but where's the option for cock???

Peen is the best, but out of the two choices provided I prefer a thicc butt.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 6, 2017)

Boobs. Especially anime tiddies that defy physics.


----------



## Innocuous (Jan 8, 2017)

Ass > tits


----------



## gaybashing<3 (Jan 13, 2017)

pussy cause a fat guy can have tits and a ass. i aint no fag.


----------



## Doomguy246 (Jan 15, 2017)

Neither. Shemale dick and hips. Fuck ya. And a un-shrinked sac, no hair.


----------



## Hydrar (Nov 26, 2020)

Natural boobs ❤


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 26, 2020)

Ass because it's right next door to the pussay


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm gonna go with tits, but not by much. Bigger also not always means better.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Nov 26, 2020)

Hydrar said:


> Natural boobs ❤


Unlike that nasty fake bitch Jaclyn Glenn, ey Greyg?


----------



## Pee Cola (Nov 26, 2020)

Hydrar said:


> Natural boobs ❤


You always want what you can't have.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 26, 2020)

I love ass but tits are so obviously superior.  

And I can prove this with airtight logic, what's more daring for a lady to show on the beach? Her ass or going full on topless? These days showing your ass is like what a lady showing her legs in the 1940s was, a little daring, but not a big deal, every Twitter and Instagram thot has an ass photo these days, but going topless is still pretty taboo, that's still full on nudity whereas ass is in kind of in a grey area. 



circé said:


> Excuse me, but where's the option for cock???
> 
> Peen is the best, but out of the two choices provided I prefer a thicc butt.


Peen is pretty underrated.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 26, 2020)

If it's big and soft enough to be used as a pillow, it's good enough for me


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 27, 2020)

Thighs


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 27, 2020)

Both in moderation






						Why Black men are ass men and White men are tits men
					

I don't know if I've shared this theory with you all before (I've shared it with everybody I know IRL).  It seems like, culturally, Black Americans have a big preference for the "booty," while Whites are comparatively more interested in the breasts.  There is a simple reason for this. When you...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## The Real SVP (Nov 27, 2020)

Earlier today I was reminded that a pair of firm breast is just about the best thing in the world, ever. And that squeezing such a pair is as close to experiencing haven as one can come without dying.


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 27, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Why Black men are ass men and White men are tits men
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've shared this theory with you all before (I've shared it with everybody I know IRL).  It seems like, culturally, Black Americans have a big preference for the "booty," while Whites are comparatively more interested in the breasts.  There is a simple reason for this. When you...
> ...


wtf i'm black now?


----------



## Gutpuke (Nov 27, 2020)

thicc thighs


----------



## Overcast (Nov 27, 2020)

Even though I’m a butt guy, there’s just something about getting hugged by a woman and feeling her boobs squish against you.


----------



## Frofo Baggis (Nov 27, 2020)

As per this map, whites prefer tits. Argentina confirmed white and USA is officially muttland.


----------



## the fall of man (Nov 28, 2020)

FrofoBaggis said:


> As per this map, whites prefer tits. Argentina confirmed white and USA is officially muttland.
> 
> View attachment 1752882


As a rooftop American, what is going on in North Korea? Is it just that Dear Leader has the only internet connection and also great taste?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Nov 28, 2020)

Who gives a fuck about Korea. 

I'm weird in that I like both but in certain proportions. I like a bigger, firmer ass on a woman but I'd rather small, perky tits than big ol' honkers.


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Nov 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Great tits and nice ass


----------



## Crystal Golem (Nov 28, 2020)

Asssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Nov 29, 2020)

FrofoBaggis said:


> As per this map, whites prefer tits. Argentina confirmed white and USA is officially muttland.
> 
> View attachment 1752882


America's showing up red there because kids are raised by media to think liking ass makes them cool. 

Sounds dumb until you realize that ass is a black and latino thing and the majority of mass media directed at teens is cultishly obsessed with black and latino "culture", especially media related to sex.  They're told nonwhites are cool, they see nonwhites lusting after ass, they think lusting after ass is cool.  Kids are stupid.

If you see someone on the internet saying some shit about "da booty" there is a near 100% chance that it's a white American 15 year old.


----------



## Furina (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm voting strongly on Tits, both for sexual and purely aesthetic purposes. Boobs are patrician. Ass is plebeian. Don't @ me.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Nov 29, 2020)

I vote ass. Tits are amazing but a girl with a flat ass and a straight line got hips is a travesty and should be treated like a charity case.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Nov 29, 2020)

Little titties, big butt. The only correct answer tbh. It has the best aesthetic, easy.
I really do like both, but little titties and a nice shaped butt is just so perfect I really can’t ask for more


----------



## judge claude frollo (Nov 29, 2020)

if she got cake it's gonna be ate


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Nov 29, 2020)

When it really comes down to it? Ass.


----------



## Frofo Baggis (Nov 29, 2020)

I'd prefer to bury my face in a pair of tits than someones ass cheeks tbh.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 30, 2020)

Titties for life.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 30, 2020)

WE GOT


----------

